# Labios De Serpas (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvianni)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Poesia dedicada a mi amiga y cantante Jacqueline Serpas.

Labios de Serpas 
miel de flor 
bello rojo color 
brillo sensual de calor

Labios de Serpas 
dulsura de rosa 
acarisia tierno despertar 
tacto delicado de amaneser 
beso de carinoso comensar

Labios de Serpas 
delicada sed de pasion 
sonrrisa en vuelo 
alegria en sentimientos 
reflejos en nuestro cielo


----------

